# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  प्रशासक महोदय ध्यान दे, फोरम पे सदस्यो की सक्रियता काफी कम हो रही है

## Chandrshekhar

एक दुखद सूचना फोरम पे सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या लगातार कम हो रही है , प्रशासक गण से अनुरोध है की इस पे गंभीरता से विचार करे, नहीं तो उनकी मेहनत पे जल्द ही पानी फिरने वाला है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं बिना पुख्ता जानकारी के कोई बात नहीं करता , सही मैं सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या मैं काफी गिरावट आई है , चापलूसों से बचे , परशास्क जी, फोरम को रिफ्रेश करने की जरूरत है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर यही हाल रहा तो भगवान ही मालिक है इस फोरम का , सक्रिय सदस्य ही नहीं रहेगे तो फोरम का अस्तित्व ही खत्म हो जायेगा ॥

----------


## mr.india

*बहुत अच्छा प्रयास*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत अच्छा प्रयास*


थैंक्स ...........

----------


## Rajeev

> अगर यही हाल रहा तो भगवान ही मालिक है इस फोरम का , सक्रिय सदस्य ही नहीं रहेगे तो फोरम का अस्तित्व ही खत्म हो जायेगा ॥


आपका समर्थन में हमेशा आगे रहने वाला आपका मित्र राजीव ....................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपका समर्थन में हमेशा आगे रहने वाला आपका मित्र राजीव ....................


राजीव जी मेने हमेशा बिना किसी लालच के फोरम पे योगदान दिया है , दुख हुवा इसलिए लिखा , आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सबूत भी है मेरे पास मेरी बात को साबित करने के लिए ओर वो आकरे परशासको के दुवारा ही जारी किए गए है ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जो भी सदस्य फोरम अहित मैं कार्य करते है उनसे निवेदन है की वो यहा आके सूत्र को बंद करवाने के लिये या पोस्ट हटवाने की शिकायत करे ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

30-8-2011 को सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या 9551 थी ..........

----------


## dev b

मै आप से सहमत हु मित्र ..वाकई सदस्यों की सक्रियता में भारी कमी आई है ........परन्तु  आप से अनुरोध है की कृपया आप ऐसा ना लिखे वरना आप का सूत्र भी मेरे सूत्र की तरह से गायब कर दिया जाएगा ...आप को तो पता ही है की मेरा सूत्र  फोरम से ऐसे गायब हुआ की जैसे गधे के सर से सींग ...गलती किसी की ...भुगता किसी ने . ... ऐसा लिखने पर हो सकता है मित्र ..की मेरे खिलाफ कार्यवाही हो ......आप का मित्र ..देव 


> एक दुखद सूचना फोरम पे सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या लगातार कम हो रही है , प्रशासक गण से अनुरोध है की इस पे गंभीरता से विचार करे, नहीं तो उनकी मेहनत पे जल्द ही पानी फिरने वाला है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै आप से सहमत हु मित्र ..वाकई सदस्यों की सक्रियता में भारी कमी आई है ........परन्तु  आप से अनुरोध है की कृपया आप ऐसा ना लिखे वरना आप का सूत्र भी मेरे सूत्र की तरह से गायब कर दिया जाएगा ...आप को तो पता ही है की मेरा सूत्र  फोरम से ऐसे गायब हुआ की जैसे गधे के सर से सींग ...गलती किसी की ...भुगता किसी ने .भुगता किसी ने ... ऐसा लिखने पर हो सकता है मित्र ..की मेरे खिलाफ कार्यवाही हो ......आप का मित्र ..देव


ऐसे ही सूत्र गायब हूवे तो ये फोरम हि...........सच मैं बहुत दुख है .....केवल चापलूस लोग है फोरम मैं ......

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र चंदर जी की चेतावनी वाकई ध्यान देने योग्य है और चिंता का विषय है.....*

----------


## dev b

आप ने बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र 


> *प्रिये मित्र चंदर जी की चेतावनी वाकई ध्यान देने योग्य है और चिंता का विषय है.....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *प्रिये मित्र चंदर जी की चेतावनी वाकई ध्यान देने योग्य है और चिंता का विषय है.....*


*साहब जी बिलकुल सत्य है ये , कुछ लोग सिर्फ पद पे बने रहने के लिये लगातार सक्रिय सदस्यो का अपमानकर रहे है,अच्छे सदस्यो को कोई फर्क नहीं होता, वे दूसरी दुकान पे चल जाते है , इससे केवल फोरम का नुकसान हो रहा है*

----------


## dev b

आप ने बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र ...मै आप से सहमत हु


> ऐसे ही सूत्र गायब हूवे तो ये फोरम हि...........सच मैं बहुत दुख है .....केवल चापलूस लोग है फोरम मैं ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गिरावट का एक नमूना देखे ......

----------


## harry1

*चाँद जी आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे हैं..
और भी काफी कुछ कहने का दिल कर रहा है लेकिन नही कहूँगा क्यूंकि माहौल नही बदलने वाला..
पहले यहाँ से पुज्क्रेकेर भाई गये .. मैं भी अब न के बराबर ही आता हूँ और बात भी नही करता अब तो...... कृष भाई भी गये अब तो...
इसलिए कोई फायदा नही क्यूंकि किसीको कोई फर्क नही पड़ेगा ,,चाहे कोई आये और चाहे कोई जाये..*

----------


## harry1

> ऐसे ही सूत्र गायब हूवे तो ये फोरम हि...........सच मैं बहुत दुख है .....केवल चापलूस लोग है फोरम मैं ......


बिलकुल सही बात कही मित्र... चापलूसी ही तो है... और व्ही कामयाब है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 30-8-2011 को सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या 9551 थी ..........


पर अफसोश ये काफी घट गयी है अभी की हालत  देखिये अभी 27 दिन के बाद शक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या मात्र 9147 है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद जी आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे हैं..
> और भी काफी कुछ कहने का दिल कर रहा है लेकिन नही कहूँगा क्यूंकि माहौल नही बदलने वाला..
> पहले यहाँ से पुज्क्रेकेर भाई गये .. मैं भी अब न के बराबर ही आता हूँ और बात भी नही करता अब तो...... कृष भाई भी गये अब तो...
> इसलिए कोई फायदा नही क्यूंकि किसीको कोई फर्क नही पड़ेगा ,,चाहे कोई आये और चाहे कोई जाये..*


मित्र मैं भी अब काफी कम आता हूँ, परशास्क महोदय को पी यम करके बता दिया की पोस्ट नहीं करूंगा पर इस फोरम को परिवार मानता हूँ, निजी जीवन मैं भी काफी दोस्त बने है इस फोरम से, इसलिए रहा नहीं गया , हालत बताने पे मजबूर हो गया , आपने भी तो पोस्ट करना बंद कर दिया है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप ने बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र ...मै आप से सहमत हु


मित्र आपने भी इस फोरम पे काफी मेहनत की है, सच्ची भावना से , आपका आभार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल सही बात कही मित्र... चापलूसी ही तो है... और व्ही कामयाब है


बिलकुल सही कहा , लिखने मैं अफसोश हो रहा है ........

----------


## harry1

> मित्र मैं भी अब काफी कम आता हूँ, परशास्क महोदय को पी यम करके बता दिया की पोस्ट नहीं करूंगा पर इस फोरम को परिवार मानता हूँ, निजी जीवन मैं भी काफी दोस्त बने है इस फोरम से, इसलिए रहा नहीं गया , हालत बताने पे मजबूर हो गया , आपने भी तो पोस्ट करना बंद कर दिया है ॥


मैं अब वहीं पोस्ट करता हूँ जहाँ दिल कहे.. अन्यथा कई कई दिन नही करता  हूँ..
और तो और अब मैं अपने किसी सूत्र को भी अपडेट नही करता हूँ..
ये तो देखा की आप अपने दिल की बात बयाँ कर रहे हैं तो मैं भी चल आया कहने को..
नही तो रोज़ की तरह देखके चला जाता ...

----------


## dev b

अब मेरा मन भी पोस्ट करने को नहीं करता मित्र ...परन्तु मित्र क्या करू ..इस फोरम को अपना परिवार माना है 


> मित्र मैं भी अब काफी कम आता हूँ, परशास्क महोदय को पी यम करके बता दिया की पोस्ट नहीं करूंगा पर इस फोरम को परिवार मानता हूँ, निजी जीवन मैं भी काफी दोस्त बने है इस फोरम से, इसलिए रहा नहीं गया , हालत बताने पे मजबूर हो गया , आपने भी तो पोस्ट करना बंद कर दिया है ॥

----------


## dev b

परन्तु मित्र हमारी - आप की मेहनत की यंहा कद्र क्या है ???...वरना क्या ऐसा होता की ...गलती किसी और की थी ..और गायब किया गया मेरे सूत्र को ......और सारे सबूतों को भी ......गनीमत है की आप सारे वाकये के गवाह है 


> मित्र आपने भी इस फोरम पे काफी मेहनत की है, सच्ची भावना से , आपका आभार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं अब वहीं पोस्ट करता हूँ जहाँ दिल कहे.. अन्यथा कई कई दिन नही करता  हूँ..
> और तो और अब मैं अपने किसी सूत्र को भी अपडेट नही करता हूँ..
> ये तो देखा की आप अपने दिल की बात बयाँ कर रहे हैं तो मैं भी चल आया कहने को..
> नही तो रोज़ की तरह देखके चला जाता ...





> अब मेरा मन भी पोस्ट करने को नहीं करता मित्र ...परन्तु मित्र क्या करू ..इस फोरम को अपना परिवार माना है


आपदोनों का अमूल्य योगदान है फोरम पे , फोरम आपका आभारी है मेरी नजर से

----------


## dev b

हम से बहुत ज्यादा योगदान है मित्र आप का अपने इस फोरम पर 


> आपदोनों का अमूल्य योगदान है फोरम पे , फोरम आपका आभारी है मेरी नजर से

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब मेरा मन भी पोस्ट करने को नहीं करता मित्र ...परन्तु मित्र क्या करू ..इस फोरम को अपना परिवार माना है


कुछ भोकने वाले माफ कीजिएगा जरूरत से ज्यादा काबिल लोग है यहा पे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम का अहित चाहने वाले सभी से हाथ ज़ोरके निवेदन है की वो इस सूत्र की पोस्ट या सूत्र को मिटवाने या बंद करवाने की कोशिश करे, आपका आभार होगा, मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हम से बहुत ज्यादा योगदान है मित्र आप का अपने इस फोरम पर


धन्यवाद मित्र .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 30-8-2011 को सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या 9551 थी ..........





> पर अफसोश ये काफी घट गयी है अभी की हालत  देखिये अभी 27 दिन के बाद शक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या मात्र 9147 है


ये जानकारी सदस्यो के लिये परशासको  के दुवारा ही दि गयी है बस मैं तो सभी सदस्यो के सामने रख रहा हूँ

----------


## aawara

> हम से बहुत ज्यादा योगदान है मित्र आप का अपने इस फोरम पर


 *सही कहा आपने  ........!!! प्रत्यछ  को प्रमाण की जरूरत नहीं............वोह तो स्पस्ट दीखता है .........!!.....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राजस्थान मैं एक सर्व मान्य कहावत है की अगर संगठन मैं गिरावट आती है तो सीधे तोर पे मेनेजमेंट ही इसका जिम्मेदार है ॥

----------


## underground

kam hi hogi meri dua se

----------


## aawara

*कुछ सदस्यों ने  मौन  रहकर , बिना किसी अपेछा  के , अपना बहुत ज्यादा समय और परिश्रम यहाँ दिया है ...........कम से कम उनके श्रम  का तो संज्ञान होना ही चाहिए ........!!!!!*

----------


## vickky681

मुझे तो लगता इस तरह समान्य विभाग खतरे मैं है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सही कहा आपने  ........!!! प्रत्यछ  को प्रमाण की जरूरत नहीं............वोह तो स्पस्ट दीखता है .........!!.....*


धन्यवाद मित्र ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> kam hi hogi meri dua se





> *कुछ सदस्यों ने  मौन  रहकर , बिना किसी अपेछा  के , अपना बहुत ज्यादा समय और परिश्रम यहाँ दिया है ...........कम से कम उनके श्रम  का तो संज्ञान होना ही चाहिए ........!!!!!*





> मुझे तो लगता इस तरह समान्य विभाग खतरे मैं है


टिप्पणी के लिये आप सब का आभार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम का अहित चाहने वाले सभी से हाथ ज़ोरके निवेदन है की वो इस सूत्र की पोस्ट या सूत्र को मिटवाने या बंद करवाने की कोशिश करे, आपका आभार होगा,मुझे ज्यादा  मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी .........

----------


## man-vakil

*आपकी कही यह बात काफी हद तक सच्ची है यहाँ अक्सर एक दुसरे के प्रति ऐसा बर्ताव करते है जैसे सड़क पर किसी के साथ कोई दुर्घटना घटी हो और हम देख कर बिना कुछ बोले आगे निकल जाते है या फिर किसी स्कूल में नवीन कक्षा के छत्रों की तरह जिनको अपने साथी छात्र के कक्षा में आने या ना आने पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता .... शायद या फिर ज़ाहिर तौर में मैं भी उन्ही लोगों की जमात का एक हिस्सा हो गया हूँ ...आज हमें परिवर्तन की जरूरत है ...इस बदलाव को अपने भीतर लाने की कोशिश में है यह मन-वकील .*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आपकी कही यह बात काफी हद तक सच्ची है यहाँ अक्सर एक दुसरे के प्रति ऐसा बर्ताव करते है जैसे सड़क पर किसी के साथ कोई दुर्घटना घटी हो और हम देख कर बिना कुछ बोले आगे निकल जाते है या फिर किसी स्कूल में नवीन कक्षा के छत्रों की तरह जिनको अपने साथी छात्र के कक्षा में आने या ना आने पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता .... शायद या फिर ज़ाहिर तौर में मैं भी उन्ही लोगों की जमात का एक हिस्सा हो गया हूँ ...आज हमें परिवर्तन की जरूरत है ...इस बदलाव को अपने भीतर लाने की कोशिश में है यह मन-वकील .*




पूरी मन की बाते खोल दी आपने वकील साहब , आभार

----------


## jalwa

चंद्रशेखर जी द्वारा फोरम को सुधारने हेतु एक उत्तम प्रयास. 
मित्र, फोरम पर हो रही गिरावट की और प्रशासकों का ध्यान आकर्षित करने का आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है. परन्तु पूरे सूत्र में आपनें कहीं भी इस बात का जिक्र नहीं किया की ऐसा क्यूँ हो रहा है? और आपके पास इसे सुधारने के क्या उपाय हैं. यदि सभी सदस्य इस बात पर विचार विमर्श करें तो आपका यह सूत्र फोरम के लिए बहुत उपयोगी सिद्ध हो सकता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आदरणीय गुरुजी का ये कथन भी देखिये जो कुछ दिन पहले उन्होने एक सवाल के जवाब मैं कहा , आप सबको अंदाजा लग जायेगा ..........




> कुल मिला कर नियमन कार्य से मैं संतुष्ट नहीं हूं।

----------


## jalwa

> *आपकी कही यह बात काफी हद तक सच्ची है यहाँ अक्सर एक दुसरे के प्रति ऐसा बर्ताव करते है जैसे सड़क पर किसी के साथ कोई दुर्घटना घटी हो और हम देख कर बिना कुछ बोले आगे निकल जाते है या फिर किसी स्कूल में नवीन कक्षा के छत्रों की तरह जिनको अपने साथी छात्र के कक्षा में आने या ना आने पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता .... शायद या फिर ज़ाहिर तौर में मैं भी उन्ही लोगों की जमात का एक हिस्सा हो गया हूँ ...आज हमें परिवर्तन की जरूरत है ...इस बदलाव को अपने भीतर लाने की कोशिश में है यह मन-वकील .*



मित्र वकील साहब, कृपया विचार रखें की किस प्रकार के परिवर्तन होने चाहियें?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंद्रशेखर जी द्वारा फोरम को सुधारने हेतु एक उत्तम प्रयास. 
> मित्र, फोरम पर हो रही गिरावट की और प्रशासकों का ध्यान आकर्षित करने का आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है. परन्तु पूरे सूत्र में आपनें कहीं भी इस बात का जिक्र नहीं किया की ऐसा क्यूँ हो रहा है? और आपके पास इसे सुधारने के क्या उपाय हैं. यदि सभी सदस्य इस बात पर विचार विमर्श करें तो आपका यह सूत्र फोरम के लिए बहुत उपयोगी सिद्ध हो सकता है.



भाई गुरुजी का कथन देखे, ओर इस कथन के अनुरूप मेने पाथ जी को भी कुछ दिन पहले पी यम किया है सबूत के साथ, धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> राजस्थान मैं एक सर्व मान्य कहावत है की अगर संगठन मैं गिरावट आती है तो सीधे तोर पे मेनेजमेंट ही इसका जिम्मेदार है ॥


जलवा जी इसे भी फिर से देखे, आप , अब समझ भी जाये, नहीं तो दूसरे नियामक मुझे बेन कर देगे

----------


## NaKShtR

> जलवा जी इसे भी फिर से देखे, आप , अब समझ भी जाये, नहीं तो दूसरे नियामक मुझे बेन कर देगे



सच को आँच नही है

----------


## jalwa

> भाई गुरुजी का कथन देखे, ओर इस कथन के अनुरूप मेने पाथ जी को भी कुछ दिन पहले पी यम किया है सबूत के साथ, धन्यवाद


मित्र, गुरूजी का यह कथन बहुत पुरानी बात हो चुकी है. 
और अब यदि आपके पास फोरम को सुधारने का कोई पुख्ता उपाय है तो उसे आप यहाँ सार्वजानिक कर सकते हैं.

----------


## NaKShtR

> मित्र, गुरूजी का यह कथन बहुत पुरानी बात हो चुकी है. 
> और अब यदि आपके पास फोरम को सुधारने का कोई पुख्ता उपाय है तो उसे आप यहाँ सार्वजानिक कर सकते हैं.


आशा है इससे चाँद जी को कोई समस्या नही होगी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सच को आँच नही है


मित्र फोरम पे मनमर्जी चल रही है , मनपसंद पोस्ट को ही रखा जा रहा है, बिना किसी कारन के केवल गुट बाजी कर समानित सदस्यो की पोस्ट मिटाई जा रही है, सारी बाते पाथ जी को सबूत के साथ बता दी गयी है, आश्चर्य तो यहा तक होता है क नियामक खुद ही गलत विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाते है , ओर पद पे डटे रहते है, जलवा भाई ने पुच्छा तो बता रहा हूँ , इस पे तो मुझ पे कारवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए, ओर पोस्ट नहीं हतानी चाहिये ॥

----------


## NaKShtR

> मित्र फोरम पे मनमर्जी चल रही है , मनपसंद पोस्ट को ही रखा जा रहा है, बिना किसी कारन के केवल गुट बाजी कर समानित सदस्यो की पोस्ट मिटाई जा रही है, सारी बाते पाथ जी को सबूत के साथ बता दी गयी है, आश्चर्य तो यहा तक होता है क नियामक खुद ही गलत विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाते है , ओर पद पे डटे रहते है, जलवा भाई ने पुच्छा तो बता रहा हूँ , इस पे तो मुझ पे कारवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए, ओर पोस्ट नहीं हतानी चाहिये ॥


यह आरोप है , क्या आपके पास सबूत  है मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र, गुरूजी का यह कथन बहुत पुरानी बात हो चुकी है. 
> और अब यदि आपके पास फोरम को सुधारने का कोई पुख्ता उपाय है तो उसे आप यहाँ सार्वजानिक कर सकते हैं.


मित्र गुरुजी की बाते सच साबित हो गयी है उसी पे ध्यान दे, पहले ही ध्यान दिया होता तो आज फोरम मैं गिरावट नहीं आती

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यह आरोप है क्या आपके पास सबूत  है मित्र


जलवा जी कहे तो सार्वजनिक कर सकता हूँ ......

----------


## NaKShtR

> जलवा जी कहे तो सार्वजनिक कर सकता हूँ ......



*सच को आँच नही है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र, गुरूजी का यह कथन बहुत पुरानी बात हो चुकी है. 
> और अब यदि आपके पास फोरम को सुधारने का कोई पुख्ता उपाय है तो उसे आप यहाँ सार्वजानिक कर सकते हैं.


मित्र आप अपने कलीग की गलती छुपा रहे है, आपने खुद देव जी को एक जगह कहा की वो अफवाह ना फेलाए, जबकि वो अफवाह आपके कलीग ने फेलाई थी,जब आपको सबूत दिया गया तो  आपने क्या किया ? सूत्र ही मिटा कर दिया, अपने कलीग की गलती को लीपापोती कर दी ,याद है ना भाई  ॥सदस्यो को तुरंत चेतावनी जारी होती है, बेन होते है पर आपके क्लीग का कुछ नहीं हुवा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम का अहित चाहने वाले सभी से हाथ ज़ोरके निवेदन है की वो इस सूत्र की पोस्ट या सूत्र को मिटवाने या बंद करवाने की कोशिश करे, आपका आभार होगा,मुझे ज्यादा मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यह आरोप है , क्या आपके पास सबूत  है मित्र





> जलवा जी कहे तो सार्वजनिक कर सकता हूँ ......





> *सच को आँच नही है*


भाई परमिसन नहीं मिली , मुझे बेन नहीं होना है अभी , शुभ रात्रि .....बाकी तो आप समझदार है ॥

----------


## NaKShtR

शुभ रात्रि ..................................

----------


## aawara

*अब तो इस तालाब का पानी बदल दो
ये कँवल के फूल कुम्हलाने लगे हैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 30-8-2011 को सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या 9551 थी ..........





> पर अफसोश ये काफी घट गयी है अभी की हालत  देखिये अभी 27 दिन के बाद शक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या मात्र 9147 है


अब एक दिन की गिरावट देखे अब संख्या 9129 पर आ गयी है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अब तो इस तालाब का पानी बदल दो
> ये कँवल के फूल कुम्हलाने लगे हैं*


सही कहा आपने  ॥

----------


## billu_gates

ये सब क्या चक्कर है चंद्र शेखर जी , कृपया नये सदस्यों को समझाएं

----------


## DILVARJANI

फोरम के सक्रीय सदस्यों में गिरावट तो आयी है कुछ पुराने वरिष्ट सदस्य आना कम कर दिए हैं  साथ ही बहुत से नए सदस्य आना शुरू किये हैं जो अच्छा काम कर रहे हैं.  
मुझे जो मुख्या कारन लगता हैं वो ये है कुछ लोग जिनकी म्हणत और उनके द्वारा बनाये गए सूत्रों और सक्रियता में मुझे कोई संदेह नहीं है , उन लोगों ने अपनी ईगो को इतना बड़ा बना लिया की सब कुछ उनके ही हिसाब से होना चाहिए..... जहाँ पर उनकी बात नहीं मानी गयी गुस्सा हो गए अरे भाई हो जाओ गुस्सा क्या फर्क पड़ता है और किस्से गुस्सा हो रहे हो जिसको आपने देखा नहीं जाना नहीं बात नहीं की केवल अंतरजाल की दुनिया में एक फर्जी नाम से ही परिचय है...

जहाँ तक फोरम में सक्रिय सदस्यों की कमी की बात है तो कमी हो सकती है मगर ज्यादा चिंता करने की कोई जरुरत नहीं है किसी भी फोरम में जिसकी सदस्य संख्या ५ अंक में हो १०-२० सदस्य हमेशा उत्पात मचाते रहते हैं. उनपर हमेशा कार्यवाही होनी चाहिए और होती ही है,,, मुझे लगता है अब  प्रबंधन अपना काम सही से कर रहा है.. इन लोगों को जो फर्जी नाम से रोज एक नयी आई दी बनाकर गाली देकर चले जाते थे बीच में ये हुआ की उनको २-२  ३-३ दिन की छूट  मिलती रही और उनकी पर्विस्तियाँ देर से हटाई गयीं मगर अब तुरंत कार्यवाही हो रही है विवादित और गाली गलौच वाली  पोस्ट हटाई जा रही है और कार्यवाही भी की जा रही है .. 

वर्तमान में फोरम पुनः अपनी गति में आगे बढ़ रहा है.. कुछ लोग आहत जरूर हैं ... और उनकी आत्मा यहाँ भटकती रहती है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बीते 27 दिन मैं 422 सक्रिय सदस्य पलायन कर चुके है ...ये अच्छी बात नहीं है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये सब क्या चक्कर है चंद्र शेखर जी , कृपया नये सदस्यों को समझाएं


मित्र पूरा सूत्र शुरू से देखे समझ आ जायेगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> फोरम के सक्रीय सदस्यों में गिरावट तो आयी है कुछ पुराने वरिष्ट सदस्य आना कम कर दिए हैं  साथ ही बहुत से नए सदस्य आना शुरू किये हैं जो अच्छा काम कर रहे हैं.  
> मुझे जो मुख्या कारन लगता हैं वो ये है कुछ लोग जिनकी म्हणत और उनके द्वारा बनाये गए सूत्रों और सक्रियता में मुझे कोई संदेह नहीं है , उन लोगों ने अपनी ईगो को इतना बड़ा बना लिया की सब कुछ उनके ही हिसाब से होना चाहिए..... जहाँ पर उनकी बात नहीं मानी गयी गुस्सा हो गए अरे भाई हो जाओ गुस्सा क्या फर्क पड़ता है और किस्से गुस्सा हो रहे हो जिसको आपने देखा नहीं जाना नहीं बात नहीं की केवल अंतरजाल की दुनिया में एक फर्जी नाम से ही परिचय है...
> 
> जहाँ तक फोरम में सक्रिय सदस्यों की कमी की बात है तो कमी हो सकती है मगर ज्यादा चिंता करने की कोई जरुरत नहीं है किसी भी फोरम में जिसकी सदस्य संख्या ५ अंक में हो १०-२० सदस्य हमेशा उत्पात मचाते रहते हैं. उनपर हमेशा कार्यवाही होनी चाहिए और होती ही है,,, मुझे लगता है अब  प्रबंधन अपना काम सही से कर रहा है.. इन लोगों को जो फर्जी नाम से रोज एक नयी आई दी बनाकर गाली देकर चले जाते थे बीच में ये हुआ की उनको २-२  ३-३ दिन की छूट  मिलती रही और उनकी पर्विस्तियाँ देर से हटाई गयीं मगर अब तुरंत कार्यवाही हो रही है विवादित और गाली गलौच वाली  पोस्ट हटाई जा रही है और कार्यवाही भी की जा रही है .. 
> 
> वर्तमान में फोरम पुनः अपनी गति में आगे बढ़ रहा है.. कुछ लोग आहत जरूर हैं ... और उनकी आत्मा यहाँ भटकती रहती है



लगता है भाई वो भटकती आत्मा आप भी है , काफी जानकारी दी आपने ,पर आपकी आईडी भी बिलकुल नयी है ,धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> मित्र गुरुजी की बाते सच साबित हो गयी है उसी पे ध्यान दे, पहले ही ध्यान दिया होता तो आज फोरम मैं गिरावट नहीं आती



सत्य वचन ...................................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

एक पुराना  सदस्य नयी आई बनाकर आता हे ,
उतपात मचाता है , गाली गलौच होता है , 
उसके चक्कर में पुराना सदस्य और नयी आई डी का फर्जी सदस्य  बैन हो जाता है , 
कया आई डी बेन करना समस्या का समाधान है 
बैन करने पर भी वो दुसरी आई से आयेगा , फिर नये रूप में आयेगा ,
फिर उतपात मचायेगा ,
में कोई तकनीकी जानकार तो नही हूं लेकिन फिर भी में सोचता  हूं की अगर हो सके तो आई डी बैन करने की जगह
अगर आई पी एडरस बेन कर दिया जाये तो बेहतर होगा .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सत्य वचन ...................................


धन्यवाद भाई आपके विचारो के लिये

----------


## DILVARJANI

> लगता है भाई वो भटकती आत्मा आप भी है , काफी जानकारी दी आपने ,पर आपकी आईडी भी बिलकुल नयी है ,धन्यवाद ॥


 बिलकुल सही पहचाना मैं भी भटकती आत्मा हूँ और लोगों की तरह ...आप तो सब जानते हैं ..
बहुत से लोगों की आई दी नई हैं तो क्या उनको जानकारी नहीं हो सकती

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल सही पहचाना मैं भी भटकती आत्मा हूँ और लोगों की तरह ...आप तो सब जानते हैं ..
> बहुत से लोगों की आई दी नई हैं तो क्या उनको जानकारी नहीं हो सकती


जी भाई जी सही कहा , अब अपने बारे मैं कुछ हिंट्स भी दे दो जी ॥

----------


## NaKShtR

> जी भाई जी सही कहा , अब अपने बारे मैं कुछ हिंट्स भी दे दो जी ॥


बुरी आत्मा ..................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बुरी आत्मा ..................


जी जी जी .....अब ठीक है ........

----------


## NaKShtR

> जी जी जी .....अब ठीक है ........


सब ठीक है अब ठीक है .............पर सूत्र का मकसद कब पूरा होगा

----------


## DILVARJANI

> जी भाई जी सही कहा , अब अपने बारे मैं कुछ हिंट्स भी दे दो जी ॥


:nono::nono: गलत बात 
क्या आपने नियम नहीं पढ़े :right: फोरम किसी की पहचान में इंट्रेस्टेड नहीं है... बैन होना है क्या आपको .. हा हा हा हा

----------


## NaKShtR

> :nono::nono: गलत बात 
> क्या आपने नियम नहीं पढ़े :right: फोरम किसी की पहचान में इंट्रेस्टेड नहीं है... बैन होना है क्या आपको .. हा हा हा हा


हा हा हा नियमों का मजा ले रहे हो लो भाई लो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सब ठीक है अब ठीक है .............पर सूत्र का मकसद कब पूरा होगा


ये तो प्रशासक ही बता पायेगे , जलवा भाई तो आके चले गये, जवाब नहीं दिया आप तो थे ही ॥

----------


## DILVARJANI

> बुरी आत्मा ..................


क्या आपने ये मेरे बारे में लिखा है 
बुरा जो देखन मैं चला बुरा न मिलिया कोय
जो दिल खोजा आपना मुझसे बुरा न कोय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :nono::nono: गलत बात 
> क्या आपने नियम नहीं पढ़े :right: फोरम किसी की पहचान में इंट्रेस्टेड नहीं है... बैन होना है क्या आपको .. हा हा हा हा


हा हा हा अच्छी बात बतायी आपने जी, भावनाओ पे काबू रखना होगा, हा हा हा

----------


## NaKShtR

> क्या आपने ये मेरे बारे में लिखा है 
> बुरा जो देखन मैं चला बुरा न मिलिया कोय
> जो दिल खोजा आपना मुझसे बुरा न कोय


मै भी बुरा तू बुरा सब जग बुरा अच्छा मिला न कोय

----------


## DILVARJANI

> हा हा हा अच्छी बात बतायी आपने जी, भावनाओ पे काबू रखना होगा, हा हा हा





> मै भी बुरा तू बुरा सब जग बुरा अच्छा मिला न कोय


चौपाल में आओ सूत्र भटक जाएगा उद्देश्य सफल नहीं होगा बिना मतलब की बात से

----------


## NaKShtR

> चौपाल में आओ सूत्र भटक जाएगा उद्देश्य सफल नहीं होगा बिना मतलब की बात से


आ गए जी पर सूत्र का मकसद तो सबको बता दू 


* प्रशासक महोदय ध्यान दे, फोरम पे सदस्यो की सक्रियता काफी कम हो रही है
*

----------


## billu_gates

> मित्र पूरा सूत्र शुरू से देखे समझ आ जायेगा ॥


पूरा सूत्र देख लिए है , मुझे तो ये आपके यानि चद्रशेखर जी और जेबा जी यानि ....... जानी जी के बीच की लड़ाई लगती है .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पूरा सूत्र देख लिए है , मुझे तो ये आपके यानि चद्रशेखर जी और जेबा जी यानि ....... जानी जी के बीच की लड़ाई लगती है .


नहीं मित्र ऐसा नहीं है भाई ...बिलकुल भी नहीं है सूत्र को ठीक से देखे धन्यवाद

----------


## bindas

> ऐसे ही सूत्र गायब हूवे तो ये फोरम हि...........सच मैं बहुत दुख है .....केवल चापलूस लोग है फोरम मैं ......


यह बात आपने सही कही की चापलूस लोग ही यहाँ दिख रहे है जो सदस्य पहले थे वोह बिलकुल ही गायब है मैं इस फोरम का सबसे पुराना मेम्बर हु लेकिन मैंने कभी किसी की चापलूसी नहीं की इसलिए नवागत हो गया, न तो मैंने कभी नियामको की सुनी और न ही किसी की चमचा गिरी की इसलिए सबसे बदनाम हु पहले जब मै सक्रिय था तो मेरे मित्रो की संख्या बहुत थी और वोह रोज़ आते भी थे लेकिन अब तो सन्नाटा सा है और इसका मुख्य कारन है नियामको की मनमानी जो की फालतू में अपनी टांग कहीं भी घुसेड़ते आपको नज़र आते है और ज्यादा बोलो तो आपका लिखा हुआ कब गायब हो जायेगा पता ही नहीं चलता और कुछ दिनों बाद आप भी गायब नज़र आयेगे और गुरूजी ने जो इन नियामको को छूट दी है यह उसका ही नतीजा है और ऐसे में इनका कुछ नहीं जायेगा यह तो अपना बोरिया बिस्तर समेट के कहीं और निकल लेंगे मुश्किल में प्रशासक पड़ जायेंगे मुझे याद है पहले मुन्नाजी जैसे लोग नियामक थे और उस समय फोरम भी अपनी चरम सीमा पर था लेकिन अप आड़े तिरछे नियामक आ गए और वोह सिर्फ मूह अच्छा चलाते है लेकिन है बिल्ली के गू जो किसी काम नहीं आता सिर्फ बॉस मरता है जिससे आस पास के लोग भाग जाते है जैसे इस फोरम से भाग रहे हैं

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

में बताती हु उपाय  अगर कोई माने....जितने बी नियामक है इस समय फोरम के बो उतना समय फोरम को नहीं दे पाते है ....कोई अपनी दुकान चलता है तो कोई जॉब करता है ...बो कहा se समय दे .. अपना पेट उन्हें बी पालना है ......सारे नियामको को बदलना चाहिए ...नए बनाना चाहिए .....और नियम को और सकत बनाना होगा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

मुझे क्या जब तक फोरम है तब तक में हु कोई आये या न आये में तो आउगी

----------


## Munneraja

> यह बात आपने सही कही की चापलूस लोग ही यहाँ दिख रहे है जो सदस्य पहले थे वोह बिलकुल ही गायब है मैं इस फोरम का सबसे पुराना मेम्बर हु लेकिन मैंने कभी किसी की चापलूसी नहीं की इसलिए नवागत हो गया, न तो मैंने कभी नियामको की सुनी और न ही किसी की चमचा गिरी की इसलिए सबसे बदनाम हु पहले जब मै सक्रिय था तो मेरे मित्रो की संख्या बहुत थी और वोह रोज़ आते भी थे लेकिन अब तो सन्नाटा सा है और इसका मुख्य कारन है नियामको की मनमानी जो की फालतू में अपनी टांग कहीं भी घुसेड़ते आपको नज़र आते है और ज्यादा बोलो तो आपका लिखा हुआ कब गायब हो जायेगा पता ही नहीं चलता और कुछ दिनों बाद आप भी गायब नज़र आयेगे और गुरूजी ने जो इन नियामको को छूट दी है यह उसका ही नतीजा है और ऐसे में इनका कुछ नहीं जायेगा यह तो अपना बोरिया बिस्तर समेट के कहीं और निकल लेंगे मुश्किल में प्रशासक पड़ जायेंगे मुझे याद है पहले मुन्नाजी जैसे लोग नियामक थे और उस समय फोरम भी अपनी चरम सीमा पर था लेकिन अप आड़े तिरछे नियामक आ गए और वोह सिर्फ मूह अच्छा चलाते है लेकिन है बिल्ली के गू जो किसी काम नहीं आता सिर्फ बॉस मरता है जिससे आस पास के लोग भाग जाते है जैसे इस फोरम से भाग रहे हैं


फोरम पर ये कहना कि चमचागिरी करने वालों को यहाँ प्रोटेक्शन दिया जाता है बिलकुल गलत है
आपके खुद के शब्द आपके नवागत होने का कारण हैं
जहां आपने लिखा कि आप किसी की नहीं सुनते हैं.
जब तक विवाद में फंसते रहेंगे तब तक कोई भी सदस्य बैन हो सकता है

----------


## mailer_demon

> एक दुखद सूचना फोरम पे सक्रिय सदस्यो की संख्या लगातार कम हो रही है , प्रशासक गण से अनुरोध है की इस पे गंभीरता से विचार करे, नहीं तो उनकी मेहनत पे जल्द ही पानी फिरने वाला है ॥





> अगर यही हाल रहा तो भगवान ही मालिक है इस फोरम का , सक्रिय सदस्य ही नहीं रहेगे तो फोरम का अस्तित्व ही खत्म हो जायेगा ॥





> जो भी सदस्य फोरम अहित मैं कार्य करते है उनसे निवेदन है की वो यहा आके सूत्र को बंद करवाने के लिये या पोस्ट हटवाने की शिकायत करे ॥ धन्यवाद





> ऐसे ही सूत्र गायब हूवे तो ये फोरम हि...........सच मैं बहुत दुख है .....केवल चापलूस लोग है फोरम मैं ......





> भाई गुरुजी का कथन देखे, ओर इस कथन के अनुरूप मेने पाथ जी को भी कुछ दिन पहले पी यम किया है सबूत के साथ, धन्यवाद





> जलवा जी इसे भी फिर से देखे, आप , अब समझ भी जाये, नहीं तो दूसरे नियामक मुझे बेन कर देगे





> मित्र, गुरूजी का यह कथन बहुत पुरानी बात हो चुकी है. 
> और अब यदि आपके पास फोरम को सुधारने का कोई पुख्ता उपाय है तो उसे आप यहाँ सार्वजानिक कर सकते हैं.





> आशा है इससे चाँद जी को कोई समस्या नही होगी





> मित्र फोरम पे मनमर्जी चल रही है , मनपसंद पोस्ट को ही रखा जा रहा है, बिना किसी कारन के केवल गुट बाजी कर समानित सदस्यो की पोस्ट मिटाई जा रही है, सारी बाते पाथ जी को सबूत के साथ बता दी गयी है, आश्चर्य तो यहा तक होता है क नियामक खुद ही गलत विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाते है , ओर पद पे डटे रहते है, जलवा भाई ने पुच्छा तो बता रहा हूँ , इस पे तो मुझ पे कारवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए, ओर पोस्ट नहीं हतानी चाहिये ॥





> यह आरोप है , क्या आपके पास सबूत है मित्र





> मित्र आप अपने कलीग की गलती छुपा रहे है, आपने खुद देव जी को एक जगह कहा की वो अफवाह ना फेलाए, जबकि वो अफवाह आपके कलीग ने फेलाई थी,जब आपको सबूत दिया गया तो आपने क्या किया ? सूत्र ही मिटा कर दिया, अपने कलीग की गलती को लीपापोती कर दी ,याद है ना भाई ॥सदस्यो को तुरंत चेतावनी जारी होती है, बेन होते है पर आपके क्लीग का कुछ नहीं हुवा





> क्या आपने ये मेरे बारे में लिखा है 
> बुरा जो देखन मैं चला बुरा न मिलिया कोय
> जो दिल खोजा आपना मुझसे बुरा न कोय





> पूरा सूत्र देख लिए है , मुझे तो ये आपके यानि चद्रशेखर जी और जेबा जी यानि ....... जानी जी के बीच की लड़ाई लगती है .



यैसे सूत्रा का निर्माण महज परेशान मानशिकता को दर्शाता है / जब खुद पर पड़ती है तो भगवान याद आ ही जाता है / फ़ोरम अपने तरीके से सही चल रही है / उत्तार चढाव तो होता ही रहता है / आज इसकी जरुरत कैसे पड गयी क्या बेन होने की दर्द तो नही इसके पीछे ,/ नियामक पर अंगुली उठाना तथा प्रबधक के कार्यों में हस्तछेप करना एक कमजोर मानशिकता को दर्शाता है / यैसे ही सूत्रा से विरोध पैदा होता है और शुरू होती है एक दुसरे की खीचा तानी / इस सूत्रा से कुछ भी हासिल नही किया जा सकता है / यतः इस सूत्रा को तत्काल प्रभाव से कचरे के डब्बे में डाल देने जरुरत महशुश की जाती है / धन्यबाद

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र फोरम पे मनमर्जी चल रही है , मनपसंद पोस्ट को ही रखा जा रहा है, बिना किसी कारन के केवल गुट बाजी कर समानित सदस्यो की पोस्ट मिटाई जा रही है, सारी बाते पाथ जी को सबूत के साथ बता दी गयी है, आश्चर्य तो यहा तक होता है क नियामक खुद ही गलत विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाते है , ओर पद पे डटे रहते है, जलवा भाई ने पुच्छा तो बता रहा हूँ , इस पे तो मुझ पे कारवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए, ओर पोस्ट नहीं हतानी चाहिये ॥


जिस पद पर आप हैं
इस प्रकार के सदस्य ही नियमहीनता करेंगे और उस पर ये कहेंगे कि इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टियों पर कार्यवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए तो फोरम नियमों को भला कोई क्यों मानेगा ?
नियम है कि किसी भी गलत प्रविष्टि की शिकायत कीजिये, ना कि इस प्रकार से सार्वजानिक विवाद.
और बहुत खेद से कहना पड़ता है आप खुद जिम्मेदारी नहीं निभा रहे हैं.
शिकायत करना तो दूर, आप स्वयम विवादित प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

हा शिकायत करो तुरंत सुनबाई होती है ...मेने की थी और उसकी सुनबाई हुई ........................क्यों की शिकायत की सुनबाई नियामको  को मिलकर करनी होती है ...कोई एक सुनबाई नहीं करेगा ...सबी नियामक मिल कर करते है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

जब कोई न सुने तो santyen  जी को बताओ ..

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अगर बो बी फोरम पर नहीं है तो पाथ जी को मेसेज कर दो

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अन्तर्वासना फोरम युवा लोगो के लिए अल्लादीन का जादुई चिराग है ..जो मागो सब मिलेगा ....गलती सदस्य करते है दोष नियामको को मड़ते है

----------


## mailer_demon

> अन्तर्वासना फोरम युवा लोगो के लिए अल्लादीन का जादुई चिराग है ..जो मागो सब मिलेगा ....गलती सदस्य करते है दोष नियामको को मड़ते है



आप बिल कुल सही कह रहे है पूजा जी .यही हो रहा है यहाँ /

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

रेपो अगर बंद हो जाये तो और बी अच्छा रहे ........मेरे मुताबिक जिन सदस्यों की रपो ज्यादा है उनका ही panga क्यों होता है फोरम पर ......

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

सेप्टेम्वर और ओक्टोवर में यहाँ लोग बैसे ही कम आयेगे ...नोवेम्वर se ज्यादा आयेगे

----------


## badboy123455

*दोष तो हर जगह होते हे हमे उनको दूर करने का प्रयत्न करना चाहिए 
चाँद जी के कुछ बिन्दुओं से में भी सहमत हू ,पर सभी से नहीं*

----------


## badboy123455

> रेपो अगर बंद हो जाये तो और बी अच्छा रहे ........मेरे मुताबिक जिन सदस्यों की रपो ज्यादा है उनका ही panga क्यों होता है फोरम पर ......


*

मोहतरमा पुराने सदस्य की रेपो ही ज्यादा होती हे नवाग्तो की नहीं , 
तो पुराने सदस्यों को कुछ गलत लगता हे तो वो बता देते हे 
वैसे भी ये मुद्दा रेपो का नहीं हे*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

> *
> 
> मोहतरमा पुराने सदस्य की रेपो ही ज्यादा होती हे नवाग्तो की नहीं , 
> तो पुराने सदस्यों को कुछ गलत लगता हे तो वो बता देते हे वैसे भी ये मुद्दा रेपो का नहीं हे*


मेरे और बी पोस्ट पड़े मित्र ..ऊपर बाले

----------


## mailer_demon

> रेपो अगर बंद हो जाये तो और बी अच्छा रहे ........मेरे मुताबिक जिन सदस्यों की रपो ज्यादा है उनका ही panga क्यों होता है फोरम पर ......



इगो अपने आप में बड़ा कारन है , नये सदस्यों को आते ही ए  लोग उसे नकारने लग जाते है , ए  समझते है की नया सदस्य कुछ जानता ही नही/ जब की कई बार कोई समझदार और बुद्धिमान नवागत आते है तो इनका शिकार होने लगते है / पहली बार कोई भी सदस्य नवागत ही तो होगा , मगर ye लोग उन पर पश्नों की बौझार करने लग जाते है ,यैसे में नवागत विवश हो जाता है /

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

> इगो अपने आप में बड़ा कारन है , नये सदस्यों को आते ही ए  लोग उसे नकारने लग जाते है , ए  समझते है की नया सदस्य कुछ जानता ही नही/ जब की कई बार कोई समझदार और बुद्धिमान नवागत आते है तो इनका शिकार होने लगते है / पहली बार कोई भी सदस्य नवागत ही तो होगा , मगर ye लोग उन पर पश्नों की बौझार करने लग जाते है ,यैसे में नवागत विवश हो जाता है /


सही बोले मित्र ..क्या कहना

----------


## harry1

> फोरम पर ये कहना कि चमचागिरी करने वालों को यहाँ प्रोटेक्शन दिया जाता है बिलकुल गलत है
> आपके खुद के शब्द आपके नवागत होने का कारण हैं
> जहां आपने लिखा कि आप किसी की नहीं सुनते हैं.
> जब तक विवाद में फंसते रहेंगे तब तक कोई भी सदस्य बैन हो सकता है





> जिस पद पर आप हैं
> इस प्रकार के सदस्य ही नियमहीनता करेंगे और उस पर ये कहेंगे कि इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टियों पर कार्यवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए तो फोरम नियमों को भला कोई क्यों मानेगा ?
> नियम है कि किसी भी गलत प्रविष्टि की शिकायत कीजिये, ना कि इस प्रकार से सार्वजानिक विवाद.
> और बहुत खेद से कहना पड़ता है आप खुद जिम्मेदारी नहीं निभा रहे हैं.
> शिकायत करना तो दूर, आप स्वयम विवादित प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहे हैं.



संत जी आप इस  सूत्र पर आये और एक नवागत और एक चाँद जी की गलती निकल कर चले गये..
जबकि अगर आप खुद देखो तो साफ़ पता चलेगा की ज्यादातर सदस्य चाहे वो नवागत हैं या फिर बरिष्ठ ,, चाँद जी की बात से सहमत हैं..
और मैं तो हूँ ही सहमत.. उस बारे मैं भी कुछ कहते.. तो ज्यादा अच्छा होता...
सभी अपने अपने कयास लगा रहे हैं की क्या कारन है.. उम्मीद है आप कुछ साफ़ करे तस्वीर को ..
या फिर यूँही  किसी और की गलती निकल के सूत्र बंद कर देना चाहते हैं..

----------


## mailer_demon

> सही बोले मित्र ..क्या कहना



धन्यबाद मित्र आप का 
मित्र आप का ए  सूत्रा कब से आ र ही  है ....
** पूजा का स्वयंवर ** २ जल्द सुरु हो रहा है ............ क्या क्या शर्ते होगी उम्मिदबारी  की ?

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरे और बी पोस्ट पड़े मित्र ..ऊपर बाले



*और तो सारी पोस्ट से में सहमत हू मित्र*

----------


## harry1

> धन्यबाद मित्र आप का 
> मित्र आप का ए  सूत्रा कब से आ र ही  है ....
> ** पूजा का स्वयंवर ** २ जल्द सुरु हो रहा है ............ क्या क्या शर्ते होगी उम्मिदबारी  की ?


मित्र आप वरिष्ठ सदस्य हैं और उम्मीद है आपको पता होगा की सूत्र किस विषय पर बना है...
इसलिए विषय से संभंधित  प्रविष्टि ही यहाँ करें ... कोई और नही......
ये बात आप उन्हें प म  द्वारा भी पुच सकते हैं
 धन्यवाद

----------


## mailer_demon

> मित्र आप वरिष्ठ सदस्य हैं और उम्मीद है आपको पता होगा की सूत्र किस विषय पर बना है...
> इसलिए विषय से संभंधित  प्रविष्टि ही यहाँ करें ... कोई और नही......
> ये बात आप उन्हें प म  द्वारा भी पुच सकते हैं
>  धन्यवाद


सही कहा दोस्त अगर आप कहे तो मिटा दूँ /मगर  दोस्त इसमें आधी बात तो उनकी सिग्नेचर में ही है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

> *और तो सारी पोस्ट से में सहमत हू मित्र*


मुझसे गलती हुई हो मित्र तो माफ़ करे

----------


## badboy123455

> मुझसे गलती हुई हो मित्र तो माफ़ करे



*नहीं मित्र ऐसी कोई बात नहीं हे 
में तो स्वयम आपके विचारों से सहमत हू*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

> *नहीं मित्र ऐसी कोई बात नहीं हे 
> में तो स्वयम आपके विचारों से सहमत हू*


थैंक्स मित्र 
...............

----------


## Munneraja

> संत जी आप इस  सूत्र पर आये और एक नवागत और एक चाँद जी की गलती निकल कर चले गये..
> जबकि अगर आप खुद देखो तो साफ़ पता चलेगा की ज्यादातर सदस्य चाहे वो नवागत हैं या फिर बरिष्ठ ,, चाँद जी की बात से सहमत हैं..
> और मैं तो हूँ ही सहमत.. उस बारे मैं भी कुछ कहते.. तो ज्यादा अच्छा होता...
> सभी अपने अपने कयास लगा रहे हैं की क्या कारन है.. उम्मीद है आप कुछ साफ़ करे तस्वीर को ..
> या फिर यूँही  किसी और की गलती निकल के सूत्र बंद कर देना चाहते हैं..


यदि किसी विषय पर बार बार विवाद होने लगेंगे तो सूत्र बंद करना आवश्यक हो जाता है.
अधिकतर सदस्य आज भी फोरम के नियम पढ़े बिना ही प्रविष्टियाँ करते हैं
जिस से वे नियम जानते ही नहीं हैं.
इस कारण से अक्सर सदस्य नियम भंग के शिकार होते हैं.

सभी सदस्यों को सबसे पहले फोरम के नियमो को पढ़कर उनका पालन करना चाहिए.
यदि बहुत से सूत्र बंद होते हैं तो उनका कोई ठोस कारण ही होगा.

१. आज भी बच्चों के चित्र प्रविष्ट किये जाते हैं जो नियम भंग है.
२. *बहुतायत से घरेलु महिलाओं के चित्र लगाए जाते हैं जो गंभीर नियम भंग है.*
३. सदस्य आपस में विवाद करने लगते हैं और बैन होते हैं. किसी में भी सहन-शीलता नहीं है. *जबकि गलत प्रविष्टि पर विवाद के स्थान पर शिकायत करें और प्रबंधन सदस्य को अपना कार्य करने दें.*
४. अनेक धार्मिक सूत्र बनाए गए और सभी में धर्म पर विवाद उत्पन्न हुआ 

सदस्य खुद नियमो के प्रति गंभीर ना होकर प्रबन्धन पर आरोप लगाते हैं ये बिलकुल गलत है.
जो सदस्य नियमानुसार चलते हैं उनको प्रबन्धन उचित सम्मान देता है ये बात वे सदस्य जानते होंगे.
इसका एक ज्वलंत उदाहरण हैं "फुल्मून" जिन्हें उनके सूत्र के संपादन तक के अधिकार दिए हुए हैं.
लेकिन इस अवस्था तक आने के लिए प्रबन्धन को विश्वास में तो लेना ही होगा और विवादित होकर विश्वास दिलाया नहीं जा सकता है.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> .
> २. *बहुतायत से घरेलु महिलाओं के चित्र लगाए जाते हैं जो गंभीर नियम भंग है.*
> 
> 
> .


इस सम्बन्ध में मैंने बहुत पहले शिकायत की थी की एक सूत्र का नाम है अनजाने में ली गयी तस्वीरे 
जब नाम ऐसा है तो उसके सामग्री का अंदाजा आप लगा सकते ही हैं पता नहीं अब भी वो सूत्र है या नहीं
मगर नियमो का खुलेआम उल्लंघन है. मैंने इसकी शिकायत भी की थी

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> यदि किसी विषय पर बार बार विवाद होने लगेंगे तो सूत्र बंद करना आवश्यक हो जाता है.अधिकतर सदस्य आज भी फोरम के नियम पढ़े बिना ही प्रविष्टियाँ करते हैंजिस से वे नियम जानते ही नहीं हैं.इस कारण से अक्सर सदस्य नियम भंग के शिकार होते हैं.सभी सदस्यों को सबसे पहले फोरम के नियमो को पढ़कर उनका पालन करना चाहिए.यदि बहुत से सूत्र बंद होते हैं तो उनका कोई ठोस कारण ही होगा.१. आज भी बच्चों के चित्र प्रविष्ट किये जाते हैं जो नियम भंग है.२. *बहुतायत से घरेलु महिलाओं के चित्र लगाए जाते हैं जो गंभीर नियम भंग है.*३. सदस्य आपस में विवाद करने लगते हैं और बैन होते हैं. किसी में भी सहन-शीलता नहीं है. *जबकि गलत प्रविष्टि पर विवाद के स्थान पर शिकायत करें और प्रबंधन सदस्य को अपना कार्य करने दें.*४. अनेक धार्मिक सूत्र बनाए गए और सभी में धर्म पर विवाद उत्पन्न हुआ सदस्य खुद नियमो के प्रति गंभीर ना होकर प्रबन्धन पर आरोप लगाते हैं ये बिलकुल गलत है.जो सदस्य नियमानुसार चलते हैं उनको प्रबन्धन उचित सम्मान देता है ये बात वे सदस्य जानते होंगे.इसका एक ज्वलंत उदाहरण हैं "फुल्मून" जिन्हें उनके सूत्र के संपादन तक के अधिकार दिए हुए हैं.लेकिन इस अवस्था तक आने के लिए प्रबन्धन को विश्वास में तो लेना ही होगा और विवादित होकर विश्वास दिलाया नहीं जा सकता है.


 फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टिया एक ही झटके मेँ 3000 से 13000 कैसे हो गई किसने किया ये कारनामा क्या आप बता सकते है?

----------


## Rated R

बात बदल दी आप लोगों ने........

----------


## Munneraja

१. यदि किसी सदस्य को प्रतिबंधित किया जाता है तो सदस्य संख्या में कमी होती है, जिस से फोरम की साख गिरती है
२. इसी प्रकार से फोरम में यदि कोई भी प्रविष्टि मिटाई जाती है तो भी फोरम की कुल प्रविष्टियों में कमी होती है

भला कौन फोरम चाहेगा कि ऐसा हो ?
और रही नियामकों की मनमानी की
तो भूल जाइये
आठ प्रबन्धन सदस्य एक दूसरे के किये गये कार्य से परिचित होते हैं और गम्भीर गलती करने पर नियामक तक को लाल चेतावनी कार्ड मिल सकता है.
जिसका ज्वलंत उदारहण सात दिनों पहले ही एक नियामक को लाल कार्ड मिला है.

----------


## Munneraja

> फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टिया एक ही झटके मेँ 3000 से 13000 कैसे हो गई किसने किया ये कारनामा क्या आप बता सकते है?


यदि आप फोरम के नियमानुसार प्रविष्टियाँ करेंगे तो जान लेंगे
अभी तो आप एकदम नए हैं और आपको इतना ज्ञान भी आ गया..!!!!!
आप उनकी एक भी प्रविष्टि बताइए कि जो नियम विरुद्ध हो
अन्यथा व्यर्थ विवाद मत कीजिये..

----------


## Munneraja

> इस सम्बन्ध में मैंने बहुत पहले शिकायत की थी की एक सूत्र का नाम है अनजाने में ली गयी तस्वीरे 
> जब नाम ऐसा है तो उसके सामग्री का अंदाजा आप लगा सकते ही हैं पता नहीं अब भी वो सूत्र है या नहीं
> मगर नियमो का खुलेआम उल्लंघन है. मैंने इसकी शिकायत भी की थी


मैं भी तो यही कहना चाहता हूँ कि सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाई जाती रहेंगी यदि वे नियम विरुद्ध हैं ..

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टिया एक ही झटके मेँ 3000 से 13000 कैसे हो गई किसने किया ये कारनामा क्या आप बता सकते है?


आप कहना क्या छाहते हो उनकी पोस्ट संख्या का प्रबंधन ने बढ़ा दी है.. उन्होंने म्हणत करके पोस्ट की है और बहत्त ज्ञानवर्धक पोस्ट हैं

----------


## Rated R

> यदि आप फोरम के नियमानुसार प्रविष्टियाँ करेंगे तो जान लेंगे
> अभी तो आप एकदम नए हैं और आपको इतना ज्ञान भी आ गया..!!!!!
> आप उनकी एक भी प्रविष्टि बताइए कि जो नियम विरुद्ध हो
> अन्यथा व्यर्थ विवाद मत कीजिये..


मतलब नियमानुसार प्रविष्टि करने पर +१०००० पोस्ट संख्या मिलती है?
या उन्होंने खुद इतने  किये है?

----------


## Raman46

> पूरा सूत्र देख लिए है , मुझे तो ये आपके यानि चद्रशेखर जी और जेबा जी यानि ....... जानी जी के बीच की लड़ाई लगती है .





> फोरम पर ये कहना कि चमचागिरी करने वालों को यहाँ प्रोटेक्शन दिया जाता है बिलकुल गलत है
> आपके खुद के शब्द आपके नवागत होने का कारण हैं
> जहां आपने लिखा कि आप किसी की नहीं सुनते हैं.
> जब तक विवाद में फंसते रहेंगे तब तक कोई भी सदस्य बैन हो सकता है





> यैसे सूत्रा का निर्माण महज परेशान मानशिकता को दर्शाता है / जब खुद पर पड़ती है तो भगवान याद आ ही जाता है / फ़ोरम अपने तरीके से सही चल रही है / उत्तार चढाव तो होता ही रहता है / आज इसकी जरुरत कैसे पड गयी क्या बेन होने की दर्द तो नही इसके पीछे ,/ नियामक पर अंगुली उठाना तथा प्रबधक के कार्यों में हस्तछेप करना एक कमजोर मानशिकता को दर्शाता है / यैसे ही सूत्रा से विरोध पैदा होता है और शुरू होती है एक दुसरे की खीचा तानी / इस सूत्रा से कुछ भी हासिल नही किया जा सकता है / यतः इस सूत्रा को तत्काल प्रभाव से कचरे के डब्बे में डाल देने जरुरत महशुश की जाती है / धन्यबाद





> जिस पद पर आप हैं
> इस प्रकार के सदस्य ही नियमहीनता करेंगे और उस पर ये कहेंगे कि इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टियों पर कार्यवाही नहीं होनी चाहिए तो फोरम नियमों को भला कोई क्यों मानेगा ?
> नियम है कि किसी भी गलत प्रविष्टि की शिकायत कीजिये, ना कि इस प्रकार से सार्वजानिक विवाद.
> और बहुत खेद से कहना पड़ता है आप खुद जिम्मेदारी नहीं निभा रहे हैं.
> शिकायत करना तो दूर, आप स्वयम विवादित प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहे हैं.





> हा शिकायत करो तुरंत सुनबाई होती है ...मेने की थी और उसकी सुनबाई हुई ........................क्यों की शिकायत की सुनबाई नियामको को मिलकर करनी होती है ...कोई एक सुनबाई नहीं करेगा ...सबी नियामक मिल कर करते है





> जब कोई न सुने तो santyen जी को बताओ ..





> यदि किसी विषय पर बार बार विवाद होने लगेंगे तो सूत्र बंद करना आवश्यक हो जाता है.
> अधिकतर सदस्य आज भी फोरम के नियम पढ़े बिना ही प्रविष्टियाँ करते हैं
> जिस से वे नियम जानते ही नहीं हैं.
> इस कारण से अक्सर सदस्य नियम भंग के शिकार होते हैं.
> 
> सभी सदस्यों को सबसे पहले फोरम के नियमो को पढ़कर उनका पालन करना चाहिए.
> यदि बहुत से सूत्र बंद होते हैं तो उनका कोई ठोस कारण ही होगा.
> 
> १. आज भी बच्चों के चित्र प्रविष्ट किये जाते हैं जो नियम भंग है.
> ...


*विरोध का जड़ है ए सूत्रा कोई तुक नही बनता अपनी मन की खिन्य निकालने के सिवा और कुछ नही है / अगर आप को कोई विशेष तकलीफ है तो वरिष्ठ नियामक जी से क्यों नही कहते है / इस प्रकार सूत्रा बना कर भर्मित करने से क्या हाशिल होगा / यैसे सूत्रा को शीघ्र  ही बंद करदेना ही उचित  होगा / धन्याबाद *

----------


## Munneraja

> मतलब नियमानुसार प्रविष्टि करने पर +१०००० पोस्ट संख्या मिलती है?
> या उन्होंने खुद इतने  किये है?


इतना कष्ट तो आप खुद कीजिये और बताइये कि इनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या फर्जी हैं क्या ?
आप यदि किसी पर इल्जाम लगा रहे हैं तो खुद तो आश्वस्त हो लीजिये कि ये इल्जाम वाकई सही हैं क्या ?
ये बात तो आप खुद फुल्मून जी से पूछिए कि क्या उनको बिना प्रविष्टि किये ये संख्या मिली है ?
फोरम का सोफ्टवेयर इतना पागल हो सकता है कि बिना प्रविष्टि किये इतनी संख्या किसी सदस्य के खाते में जोड़ सकता है ?
इतनी क्या एक भी फर्जी प्रविष्टि किसी के खाते में दर्ज कर सकता है !!

----------


## Munneraja

> *विरोध का जड़ है ए सूत्रा कोई तुक नही बनता अपनी मन की खिन्य निकालने के सिवा और कुछ नही है / अगर आप को कोई विशेष तकलीफ है तो वरिष्ठ नियामक जी से क्यों नही कहते है / इस प्रकार सूत्रा बना कर भर्मित करने से क्या हाशिल होगा / यैसे सूत्रा को शीघ्र  ही बंद करदेना ही उचित  होगा / धन्याबाद *


जब बेतुके सवाल आने लगेंगे तो बुद्धिमान सदस्य खुद जान जायेंगे कि ये प्रश्न फ़ालतू ही किये जा रहे हैं.

आप खुद इतनी प्रविष्टियाँ रोज करते हैं, ये तो हम जानते हैं
लेकिन यदि कोई इस पर भी आपत्ति करने लगे तो इसका सीधा मतलब होता है कि लगाए गये इल्जाम बेमानी हैं.

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> यदि आप फोरम के नियमानुसार प्रविष्टियाँ करेंगे तो जान लेंगे
> अभी तो आप एकदम नए हैं और आपको इतना ज्ञान भी आ गया..!!!!!
> आप उनकी एक भी प्रविष्टि बताइए कि जो नियम विरुद्ध हो
> अन्यथा व्यर्थ विवाद मत कीजिये..


 मै भी कई दिनो से फोरम पर आ रहा हूँ और आप से निवेदन है आप लीपा पोती करने की कोशिश न करैँ करीब 20 दिन पहले की बात है जब चंद्रशेखर जी का सूत्र बना था फोरम पर टाँप 10 प्रविष्टी धारक तब फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टिया 3000 के लगभग थी और दूसरे ही दिन 13000 हो गई अब आप इस मामले को दबाना चाहे तो दबा सकते है लेकिन सच्चाई यही है

----------


## bhooljaaaa

चौपाल पर एक नियम है प्रेम प्रसंग की बाते करना मना है लेकिन आज की स्थिति मे चौपाल पर खुल्मखुल्ला प्रेम प्रसंग की बाते होती है जिसमे चौपाल प्रभारी से लेकर नियामक तक शामिल रहते है उन पर कोई क्यो कार्यवाही नही करता?

----------


## Rated R

> इतना कष्ट तो आप खुद कीजिये और बताइये कि इनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या फर्जी हैं क्या ?
> आप यदि किसी पर इल्जाम लगा रहे हैं तो खुद तो आश्वस्त हो लीजिये कि ये इल्जाम वाकई सही हैं क्या ?
> ये बात तो आप खुद फुल्मून जी से पूछिए कि क्या उनको बिना प्रविष्टि किये ये संख्या मिली है ?
> फोरम का सोफ्टवेयर इतना पागल हो सकता है कि बिना प्रविष्टि किये इतनी संख्या किसी सदस्य के खाते में जोड़ सकता है ?
> इतनी क्या एक भी फर्जी प्रविष्टि किसी के खाते में दर्ज कर सकता है !!


इलज़ाम कहा लगा रहे है,बस पूछ रहे है...
कीबोर्ड और माउस से कोई किसी के दिल की बात कैसे जान सकता है? आपने बात का दूसरा पहलु देखा  था .मतलब की बात कुछ और थी.

मैंने क्या पुछा था उसे दोबारा पढ़कर जवाब दें ,हडबडाने और बद्बदाने  से कुछ नहीं मिलेगा,.

----------


## Rated R

फुल्मून जी पर मेरा निशाना नहीं बस उनपर आधारित एक प्रश्न है जिसका जवाब मुझे अभी तक नहीं मिला है...

----------


## bhooljaaaa

चौपाल बंद हो रही है जैसी झूठी अफवाह फैलाने वाले  नियामक श्री साजिद जी पर प्रबंधन ने क्या कार्यवाही की जिसके कारण श्री देव जी को श्री जलवा जी द्वारा बेवजह फटकार खानी पड़ी थी?

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> फुल्मून जी पर मेरा निशाना नहीं बस उनपर आधारित एक प्रश्न है जिसका जवाब मुझे अभी तक नहीं मिला है...


 संतोषजनक जबाब पाने मे उमर निकल जायेगी

----------


## Munneraja

> मै भी कई दिनो से फोरम पर आ रहा हूँ और आप से निवेदन है आप लीपा पोती करने की कोशिश न करैँ करीब 20 दिन पहले की बात है जब चंद्रशेखर जी का सूत्र बना था फोरम पर टाँप 10 प्रविष्टी धारक तब फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टिया 3000 के लगभग थी और दूसरे ही दिन 13000 हो गई अब आप इस मामले को दबाना चाहे तो दबा सकते है लेकिन सच्चाई यही है


1. आप खुद ही बिना सोचे समझे इल्जाम लगा रहे हैं श्रीमान जी
फोरम सोफ्टवेयर में ऐसी कोई सुविधा नहीं होती है
और आप एक कर्मठ सदस्य की क्षमता पर बेवजह प्रश्न उठा रहे हैं  
2. फोरम प्रबन्धन को आपकी पहचान (पुरानी सदस्यता) जानने का हक है 
अन्यथा आपकी यह सदस्यता समाप्त कर दी जाएगी.



> चौपाल पर एक नियम है प्रेम प्रसंग की बाते करना मना है लेकिन आज की स्थिति मे चौपाल पर खुल्मखुल्ला प्रेम प्रसंग की बाते होती है जिसमे चौपाल प्रभारी से लेकर नियामक तक शामिल रहते है उन पर कोई क्यो कार्यवाही नही करता?


एक बात जो बार बार कही जा रही है वो ये कि जहां गलत प्रविष्टि दिखाई दे उसकी शिकायत कीजिये
क्या आप ने कभी शिकायत की ?



> इलज़ाम कहा लगा रहे है,बस पूछ रहे है...
> कीबोर्ड और माउस से कोई किसी के दिल की बात कैसे जान सकता है? आपने बात का दूसरा पहलु देखा  था .मतलब की बात कुछ और थी.
> 
> मैंने क्या पुछा था उसे दोबारा पढ़कर जवाब दें ,हडबडाने और बद्बदाने  से कुछ नहीं मिलेगा,.


यदि यही बात मैं आपसे कहूं कि बेवजह इल्जाम लगाने से कुछ नहीं मिलेगा
सुबूत यदि आपके पास है तो दीजिये अन्यथा विवाद मत कीजिये. 



> चौपाल बंद हो रही है जैसी झूठी अफवाह फैलाने वाले  नियामक श्री साजिद जी पर प्रबंधन ने क्या कार्यवाही की जिसके कारण श्री देव जी को श्री जलवा जी द्वारा बेवजह फटकार खानी पड़ी थी?


आपको ज्ञात होना चाहिए कि किसी भी सदस्य पर कार्यवाही को प्रबंधन नहीं बताता है
नियामक ने प्रबंधन क्षेत्र में उचित उचित जवाब दे दिया था.

----------


## bhooljaaaa

हसने की वजह से बैन होने वाले श्री समीरचद्र जी का क्या कसूर था?
कुछ सम्मानीय सदस्य ये बात भली भाती जानते है कि श्री समीर जी पर आरोप लगाने का सिलसिला शाम 6 बजे से शुरु हुआ था और रात 11 बजे तक ये मामला चला था बात सिर्फ ही ही ही की थी लेकिन उस इंसान को चार घंटे तक टार्चर किया गया इतने लंबे समय तक कोई इंसान कितना सहन करेगा उनके मुँह से गलत शब्द उगलवाये गये और उन्हे बैन किया गया क्या ये उचित हुआ था?

----------


## Munneraja

> हसने की वजह से बैन होने वाले श्री समीरचद्र जी का क्या कसूर था?
> कुछ सम्मानीय सदस्य ये बात भली भाती जानते है कि श्री समीर जी पर आरोप लगाने का सिलसिला शाम 6 बजे से शुरु हुआ था और रात 11 बजे तक ये मामला चला था बात सिर्फ ही ही ही की थी लेकिन उस इंसान को चार घंटे तक टार्चर किया गया इतने लंबे समय तक कोई इंसान कितना सहन करेगा उनके मुँह से गलत शब्द उगलवाये गये और उन्हे बैन किया गया क्या ये उचित हुआ था?


अब आप प्रश्न को व्यक्तिगत ले रहे हैं.
सदस्य समीरचंद को बता दिया गया था कि वे कहाँ गलती कर रहे हैं
और उन्होंने अपनी गलती सुधरने से मना कर दिया था.

----------


## Rated R

फिर से वही बात , इलज़ाम न होकर ये एक प्रश्न था,जिसका जवाब देने में आप असमर्थ है.

----------


## Munneraja

सदस्य bhooljaaaa*
बिना वजह विवाद* 
आपकी प्रविष्टियों को पढने से साफ़ लग रहा है कि आप विवाद कर रहे हैं
ये अंतिम चेतावनी है
आपने सूत्र के विषय को भटकाकर व्यक्तिगत कर दिया है.

----------


## Munneraja

> फिर से वही बात , इलज़ाम न होकर ये एक प्रश्न था,जिसका जवाब देने में आप असमर्थ है.


आप स्वयं बेमानी प्रश्न कर रहे हैं 
वे प्रश्न जिनका कोई औचित्य नहीं है.

----------


## Rated R

> आप स्वयं बेमानी प्रश्न कर रहे हैं 
> वे प्रश्न जिनका कोई औचित्य नहीं है.


तो फिर जो होने वाला है वो अभी ही कर दीजिये .
और ये infraction से क्या होता है?

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> सदस्य bhooljaaaa*
> बिना वजह विवाद* 
> आपकी प्रविष्टियों को पढने से साफ़ लग रहा है कि आप विवाद कर रहे हैं
> ये अंतिम चेतावनी है
> आपने सूत्र के विषय को भटकाकर व्यक्तिगत कर दिया है.


 अगर मेरी वजह से सूत्र की दिशा भटक रही है तो मै छमा चाहता हूँ

----------


## Munneraja

> तो फिर जो होने वाला है वो अभी ही कर दीजिये .
> और ये infraction से क्या होता है?


यदि आप बिना किसी सुबूत के किसी पर भी मनमाने इल्जाम लगायेंगे एवं उन पर विवाद करने का प्रयत्न करेंगे तो प्रबन्धन को उचित कार्यवाही के लिए जाना होगा.

----------


## Rated R

> यदि आप बिना किसी सुबूत के किसी पर भी मनमाने इल्जाम लगायेंगे एवं उन पर विवाद करने का प्रयत्न करेंगे तो प्रबन्धन को उचित कार्यवाही के लिए जाना होगा.


अरे भैया,कौन सा  इल्जाम?
बस एक बार बता दीजिये मैंने क्या इलज़ाम लगाया था...

----------


## Munneraja

> अरे भैया,कौन सा  इल्जाम?
> बस एक बार बता दीजिये मैंने क्या इलज़ाम लगाया था...


यदि आपके पास उपयुक्त सुबूत है
जिस प्रकार "उनकी वाकई प्रविष्टियों की संख्या दिखाई जा रही संख्या से कम है" तो बताइये
अन्यथा ये प्रश्न बेवजह विवाद पैदा करने की कोशिश है

----------


## Rated R

ख़ारिज करते है इस प्रश्न को,गंगा अब उलटी बह रही है...

----------


## Munneraja

> अरे भैया,कौन सा  इल्जाम?
> बस एक बार बता दीजिये मैंने क्या इलज़ाम लगाया था...


एक ऐसा सदस्य जिनका व्यक्तित्व अब तक एकदम बेदाग़ रहा है
फुल्मून
इन पर यह एक इल्जाम है कि इनकी प्रविष्टियों की संख्या अचानक ही ३००० से १३००० हो गई है
ये एक बिना सुबूत का इल्जाम है.
यदि इनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या में कोई गलती हो तो साबित कीजिये.
साबित आपको करना है क्योंकि इल्जाम आप लगा रहे हैं.

----------


## NaKShtR

> एक ऐसा सदस्य जिनका व्यक्तित्व अब तक एकदम बेदाग़ रहा है
> फुल्मून
> इन पर यह एक इल्जाम है कि इनकी प्रविष्टियों की संख्या अचानक ही ३००० से १३००० हो गई है
> ये एक बिना सुबूत का इल्जाम है.
> यदि इनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या में कोई गलती हो तो साबित कीजिये.
> साबित आपको करना है क्योंकि इल्जाम आप लगा रहे हैं.


यह वाकई में एक महान व्यक्तित्व पर इल्जाम है , इसे साबित करना होगा , नही तो कठोर कार्यवाही करे , मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा

----------


## Munneraja

> ख़ारिज करते है इस प्रश्न को,गंगा अब उलटी बह रही है...


सूत्र का विषय है कि एक्टिव सदस्य घट रहे हैं
और आपका कहना है कि कोई सदस्य यदि अपनी मेहनत से प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहा है तो क्यों....!!!!
फिर इल्जाम यह कि यह संख्या उनकी वास्तविक प्रविष्टि संख्या है ही नहीं

उलटी गंगा कौन बहा रहा है ?

----------


## bhooljaaaa

आदरणीय संत्येन जी फोरम के हालात से दुखी होकर चंद्रशेखर जी हैरी जी कृष जी स्लिम सीमा जी जैसे और भी कई अच्छे सदस्योँ की सक्रीयता मे कमी आई है इसका जिम्मेदार कौन है क्यो नियामक बिगड़ते हालात को काबू नही कर पा रहे है आज फोरम पर गुटबाजी का माहौल क्यो बढ़ता जा रहा है?

----------


## Rated R

> सूत्र का विषय है कि एक्टिव सदस्य घट रहे हैं
> और आपका कहना है कि कोई सदस्य यदि अपनी मेहनत से प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहा है तो क्यों....!!!!
> फिर इल्जाम यह कि यह संख्या उनकी वास्तविक प्रविष्टि संख्या है ही नहीं
> 
> उलटी गंगा कौन बहा रहा है ?


मतलब प्रश्न को  ख़ारिज कीजिये तिल का ताड़ हो गया.
मैंने पिछली बार भी यही कहा था

----------


## Munneraja

> आदरणीय संत्येन जी फोरम के हालात से दुखी होकर चंद्रशेखर जी हैरी जी कृष जी स्लिम सीमा जी जैसे और भी कई अच्छे सदस्योँ की सक्रीयता मे कमी आई है इसका जिम्मेदार कौन है क्यो नियामक बिगड़ते हालात को काबू नही कर पा रहे है आज फोरम पर गुटबाजी का माहौल क्यो बढ़ता जा रहा है?


जितने भी फोरम के सक्रिय, सकारात्मक एवं सुलझे हुए सदस्य हैं
उनकी किसी भी शिकायत पर तुरंत उचित कार्यवाही होती है
फोरम पर रोज ही हजारों में प्रविष्टि होती है
और सभी प्रविष्टियों को पढ़ कर कार्यवाही करना दुष्कर कार्य है.
इसलिए प्रबंधन को अधिकतर शिकायतों पर निर्भर रहना पड़ता है.

इसलिए प्रबन्धन की तरफ से कहा जाता है कि अनुचित प्रविष्टि पर शिकायत कीजिये.
और सभी कर्मठ सदस्यों से इस प्रकार की आशा की जाती है कि वे प्रबन्धन को सहयोग करें.

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> एक ऐसा सदस्य जिनका व्यक्तित्व अब तक एकदम बेदाग़ रहा है
> फुल्मून
> इन पर यह एक इल्जाम है कि इनकी प्रविष्टियों की संख्या अचानक ही ३००० से १३००० हो गई है
> ये एक बिना सुबूत का इल्जाम है.
> यदि इनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या में कोई गलती हो तो साबित कीजिये.
> साबित आपको करना है क्योंकि इल्जाम आप लगा रहे हैं.


 थोड़ा वक्त दीजिये हम साबित कर देगे
लेकिन साबित होने के बाद कार्यवाही क्या होगी?

----------


## Munneraja

हो सकता है कि किसी सदस्य विशेष ने फोरम में किसी के व्यवहार से परेशान होकर आना बंद किया हो
लेकिन इस तरह से आना बंद करना कोई सकारात्मक कदम नहीं है.
यदि आप अपनी बात को प्रबन्धन सदस्यों तक नहीं पहुचाएंगे तो हालत में सुधर की कोई गुंजाइश नहीं होगी
क्योंकि गुटबाजी अक्सर अंदर ही अंदर पनपती है और इसका पता बहुत देरी से चलता है जबकि भुक्तभोगी इसे तुरंत बता सकता है.

----------


## Munneraja

> थोड़ा वक्त दीजिये हम साबित कर देगे
> लेकिन साबित होने के बाद कार्यवाही क्या होगी?


आपको वक्त दिया.
जो भी कार्यवाही होगी
उचित ही होगी 

लेकिन यदि इल्जाम गलत हुआ तो आपको खेद व्यक्त करना होगा 
ठीक ?

----------


## Munneraja

१. स्लिम सीमा जी का अंतिम संदेश जो मुझ तक आया था वह यह था कि उनके ससुराल में किसी का (सासुजी) देहांत हो गया है.
और व्यस्तता के कारण वे कुछ दिन नहीं आ पाएंगी
२. यदि इनका ना आना गुटबाजी है तो एक नियामक के अधिकारों के चलते ये उस पर बखूबी काबू पा सकती थी.
इनको पलायन की जरूरत क्या थी.?क्योंकि ये उस वक्त नियामक हुआ करती थी.

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> हो सकता है कि किसी सदस्य विशेष ने फोरम में किसी के व्यवहार से परेशान होकर आना बंद किया हो
> लेकिन इस तरह से आना बंद करना कोई सकारात्मक कदम नहीं है.
> यदि आप अपनी बात को प्रबन्धन सदस्यों तक नहीं पहुचाएंगे तो हालत में सुधर की कोई गुंजाइश नहीं होगी
> क्योंकि गुटबाजी अक्सर अंदर ही अंदर पनपती है और इसका पता बहुत देरी से चलता है जबकि भुक्तभोगी इसे तुरंत बता सकता है.


 फोरम के बिगड़े माहौल को सुधारने के लिये क्या किया जा रहा है क्या आपको भरोसा है जिन अच्छे सदस्यो की सक्रीयता मे कमी आई है वे फिर से कभी सक्रीय हो पायेगे?

----------


## Munneraja

> फोरम के बिगड़े माहौल को सुधारने के लिये क्या किया जा रहा है क्या आपको भरोसा है जिन अच्छे सदस्यो की सक्रीयता मे कमी आई है वे फिर से कभी सक्रीय हो पायेगे?


जैसा कि मैंने कहा है कि कोई भी सदस्य प्रबन्धन सदस्यों तक अपनी परेशानी बता सकता है.
आप चाहें तो इस बारे में मुझे भी व्यक्तिगत संदेश भेज सकते हैं.
लेकिन बिना बताये तो उच्चतम प्रबंधन भी कुछ नहीं कर सकता है.

जो सदस्य अति-विवादित हो जाते हैं वो बैन कर दिए जाते हैं.
और इसी सूत्र में उन पर भी आपत्ति जताई है.
यदि प्रबन्धन तो दोनो तरफ से दोषी माना जायेगा तो किसी भी स्थिति में बात ढब पर नहीं आएगी.

हर तरह की अनुचित टिपण्णी को आप प्रबन्धन से शेयर कर सकते हैं.
मैं इतना तो आश्वस्त हूँ कि सही पाए जाने पर उचित कार्यवाही की जाती है.

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> आपको वक्त दिया.
> जो भी कार्यवाही होगी
> उचित ही होगी 
> 
> लेकिन यदि इल्जाम गलत हुआ तो आपको खेद व्यक्त करना होगा 
> ठीक ?


ठीक है इस विषय पर बहुत जल्द मुखातिव होगे

----------


## harry1

> यदि आप फोरम के नियमानुसार प्रविष्टियाँ करेंगे तो जान लेंगे
> अभी तो आप एकदम नए हैं और आपको इतना ज्ञान भी आ गया..!!!!!
> आप उनकी एक भी प्रविष्टि बताइए कि जो नियम विरुद्ध हो
> अन्यथा व्यर्थ विवाद मत कीजिये..


इस बात को जानने की उत्सुकता मेरे में भी है संत जी...
खुद फुल्ल्मून जी ने कहा था अपने एक सूत्र पर की उन्हें भी नही पता की उनकी पोस्ट संख्या कैसे 13000  हो गयी...
फुल्ल्मून जी की क़ाबलियत पे शक नही है ..किन्तु इसका प्रशन जानने का हक़ तो है न हमे..

----------


## Munneraja

> ठीक है इस विषय पर बहुत जल्द मुखातिव होगे


धन्यवाद ......

----------


## harry1

> सदस्य bhooljaaaa*
> बिना वजह विवाद* 
> आपकी प्रविष्टियों को पढने से साफ़ लग रहा है कि आप विवाद कर रहे हैं
> ये अंतिम चेतावनी है
> आपने सूत्र के विषय को भटकाकर व्यक्तिगत कर दिया है.


संत जी ये ब्याक्तिगत प्रशन जरुर हो सकता है... लेकिन उदाहरण भी ब्याक्तिगत दिया था आपने फुल्ल्मून जी का..
और अभी तक आपने बताया नही की क्यूँ उनी प्रविष्टियाँ 3000  से 13000  हो गयी...जब उन्होंने खुद अपने एक सूत्र में कहा था की उन्हें भी नही मालूम की ऐसा कैसा हुआ..

----------


## Munneraja

> इस बात को जानने की उत्सुकता मेरे में भी है संत जी...
> खुद फुल्ल्मून जी ने कहा था अपने एक सूत्र पर की उन्हें भी नही पता की उनकी पोस्ट संख्या कैसे 13000  हो गयी...
> फुल्ल्मून जी की क़ाबलियत पे शक नही है ..किन्तु इसका प्रशन जानने का हक़ तो है न हमे..


आपका प्रश्न पूछने की काबिलियत अद्भुत है हैरी जी

आप फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर को उचित रूप से जानते होंगे.
सोफ्टवेयर बिना प्रविष्टि के संख्या में इजाफा नहीं करता है.
यदि ऐसा होता तो प्रबन्धन सदस्यों की संख्या ही बहुत सी होती क्योंकि इनको चैलेन्ज करना असम्भव है.
कारण :
प्रबन्धन सदस्यों ने प्रबन्धन क्षेत्र में कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ की हैं ये सामान्य सदस्य नहीं जान सकते हैं.

फिर अचानक ही बिना प्रविष्टि किये किस प्रकार से किसी एक सदस्य की प्रविष्टि संख्या अनुचित रूप से बढ़ सकती हैं ?
यदि कोई बग होगा तो भी सिर्फ एक सदस्य के लिए ... !!! ... ???

और इस प्रश्न का उत्तर सिर्फ आपको ही नहीं अपितु हम सभी को जानने का पूरा हक़ है, लेकिन उचित रूप से....
क्या आप किसी भी कारण/सम्भावना पर प्रकाश डाल सकते हैं ?

----------


## harry1

> एक ऐसा सदस्य जिनका व्यक्तित्व अब तक एकदम बेदाग़ रहा है
> फुल्मून
> इन पर यह एक इल्जाम है कि इनकी प्रविष्टियों की संख्या अचानक ही ३००० से १३००० हो गई है
> ये एक बिना सुबूत का इल्जाम है.
> यदि इनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या में कोई गलती हो तो साबित कीजिये.
> साबित आपको करना है क्योंकि इल्जाम आप लगा रहे हैं.


संत जी आप हमे तो कह रहे हैं ..लेकिन आप खुद बात को नही समझ रहे हैं..
सिर्फ इतना पुच रहे हैं की उनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या कैसे बड़ी...जो को उनको भी नही पता...
इसमें उनके ऊपर इलज़ाम लगाने वाली कोई बात ही नही है...
या इसे भी आप इलज़ाम ही कहेंगे...

----------


## sushilnkt

> संत जी ये ब्याक्तिगत प्रशन जरुर हो सकता है... लेकिन उदाहरण भी ब्याक्तिगत दिया था आपने फुल्ल्मून जी का..
> और अभी तक आपने बताया नही की क्यूँ उनी प्रविष्टियाँ 3000  से 13000  हो गयी...जब उन्होंने खुद अपने एक सूत्र में कहा था की उन्हें भी नही मालूम की ऐसा कैसा हुआ..


भाई हेरी .... कल ये मेरे से मत पूछ लेना 
अरे सुशिल तेरी पोस्ट केसे .. इतनी हुई रे .............

----------


## man-vakil

*साथियों ..आप से सभी से विनती है कि बेकार की  बहस को खत्म कर इस फोरम के मजेदार सूत्रों का आनंद उठायें और अपना योगदान देवे...और यहाँ कौन से प्लाट बाँट रहें जो ऐसे लड़े कि मुझे कोर्नर वाला नहीं मिला या पार्क के सामने वाला चाहियें या फिर कालोनी के गेट के पास चाहियें./.....
             मित्रों .....मैं वकील हूँ और कोर्ट जाने से लगता है कि सारी दुनिया दुखी है और झगड़ों में फंसी है कहीं किसी की बीवी भाग गयी किसी की वापिस आ गयी किसी के भाई ने दगा दिया कोई दोस्त ने प्लाट हथिया लिया ..इन झमेलों से निपट कर इस फोरम में कुछ सकून/चैन  मिलता हैं...और यदि इस तरह यह मंच भी विवादास्पद हो गया तो कहाँ जाना होगा ईश्वर ही जानता है ...
.अरे भैया...मित्रों ....यहाँ  कोई ट्राफी तो मिलनी नहीं है जो अपना नाम पहले लिखवा लेवे ....दोस्तों .यहाँ आये है कि कुछ बिन शक्लें देखे अपने मित्र बनाये ...और नम्र रहे और यहाँ फोरम में अच्छे या गर्म सूत्र देख मन को हल्का फुल्का करें कुछ जानकारियाँ बांटे ...क्या झमेला या बखेड़ा खडा करना ...
अतः सब प्रिये मित्रों और सदस्यों से हाथ जोड़ कर विनती है कि राजनीति को दूर रख फोरम में गरिमा बनाये रखें और आनंद लेवे...बाकी आप सभी समझदार है ....सभी मित्रों  से एक ही विनती ..कोई अखाडा नहीं है यह एक  आनंद का मंच है......

*

----------


## Munneraja

> संत जी ये ब्याक्तिगत प्रशन जरुर हो सकता है... लेकिन उदाहरण भी ब्याक्तिगत दिया था आपने फुल्ल्मून जी का..
> और अभी तक आपने बताया नही की क्यूँ उनी प्रविष्टियाँ 3000  से 13000  हो गयी...जब उन्होंने खुद अपने एक सूत्र में कहा था की उन्हें भी नही मालूम की ऐसा कैसा हुआ..


मैंने एकनिष्ठ कर्तव्य के मालिक के नाते उनकी चर्चा की थी कि उनको किस प्रकार से उपलब्धि मिली है.
इसके अतिरिक्त मैंने किसी अन्य रूप में व्यक्तिगत चर्चा नहीं की है.
वो भी इसलिए कि यहाँ सूत्र रचनात्मक सदस्यों के पलायन की बात हो रही थी.
फुल्मून जी को रचनात्मक मानना गलत नहीं

----------


## man-vakil

*एक बिनती सभी प्रिये मित्रों , सभी सदस्यों व् आगुन्तकों से

साथियों ..आप से सभी से विनती है कि बेकार की  बहस को खत्म कर इस फोरम के मजेदार सूत्रों का आनंद उठायें और अपना योगदान देवे...और यहाँ कौन से प्लाट बाँट रहें जो ऐसे लड़े कि मुझे कोर्नर वाला नहीं मिला या पार्क के सामने वाला चाहियें या फिर कालोनी के गेट के पास चाहियें./.....
             मित्रों .....मैं वकील हूँ और कोर्ट जाने से लगता है कि सारी दुनिया दुखी है और झगड़ों में फंसी है कहीं किसी की बीवी भाग गयी किसी की वापिस आ गयी किसी के भाई ने दगा दिया कोई दोस्त ने प्लाट हथिया लिया ..इन झमेलों से निपट कर इस फोरम में कुछ सकून/चैन  मिलता हैं...और यदि इस तरह यह मंच भी विवादास्पद हो गया तो कहाँ जाना होगा ईश्वर ही जानता है ...
.अरे भैया...मित्रों ....यहाँ  कोई ट्राफी तो मिलनी नहीं है जो अपना नाम पहले लिखवा लेवे ....दोस्तों .यहाँ आये है कि कुछ बिन शक्लें देखे अपने मित्र बनाये ...और नम्र रहे और यहाँ फोरम में अच्छे या गर्म सूत्र देख मन को हल्का फुल्का करें कुछ जानकारियाँ बांटे ...क्या झमेला या बखेड़ा खडा करना ...
अतः सब प्रिये मित्रों और सदस्यों से हाथ जोड़ कर विनती है कि राजनीति को दूर रख फोरम में गरिमा बनाये रखें और आनंद लेवे...बाकी आप सभी समझदार है ....सभी मित्रों  से एक ही विनती ..कोई अखाडा नहीं है यह एक  आनंद का मंच है......
*

----------


## harry1

> आपका प्रश्न पूछने की काबिलियत अद्भुत है हैरी जी
> 
> आप फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर को उचित रूप से जानते होंगे.
> सोफ्टवेयर बिना प्रविष्टि के संख्या में इजाफा नहीं करता है.
> यदि ऐसा होता तो प्रबन्धन सदस्यों की संख्या ही बहुत सी होती क्योंकि इनको चैलेन्ज करना असम्भव है.
> कारण :
> प्रबन्धन सदस्यों ने प्रबन्धन क्षेत्र में कितनी प्रविष्टियाँ की हैं ये सामान्य सदस्य नहीं जान सकते हैं.
> 
> फिर अचानक ही बिना प्रविष्टि किये किस प्रकार से किसी एक सदस्य की प्रविष्टि संख्या अनुचित रूप से बढ़ सकती हैं ?
> ...


मेरे अन्दर ये बात जानने की उत्सुकता इसलिए है क्यूंकि उनके एक सूत्र में किसी ने उनसे पूछा था की आपकी प्रविष्टि संख्या इतनी कैसे हो गयी फुल्ल्मून जी..
तब उन्होंने कहा था की इस बारे में उन्हें भी जानकारी नही है और उन्होंने इसकी जानकारी प्रबंधन को दी है... जितना मुझे याद है मैंने इतना ही देखा था उनके सूत्र पर..
इसलिए जानना चाहता था की ऐसा कैसे सम्भब हो गया..
और रही बात उनपे इलज़ाम लगाने की... तो वो में कभी नही कर सकता.. में खुद उनके सूत्र पर जाके लुत्फ़ उठता हूँ... शानदार रचनाकार हैं वो.. वो भी बिना किसी लालची प्रवृति के

----------


## Munneraja

> संत जी ये ब्याक्तिगत प्रशन जरुर हो सकता है... लेकिन उदाहरण भी ब्याक्तिगत दिया था आपने फुल्ल्मून जी का..
> और अभी तक आपने बताया नही की क्यूँ उनी प्रविष्टियाँ 3000  से 13000  हो गयी...जब उन्होंने खुद अपने एक सूत्र में कहा था की उन्हें भी नही मालूम की ऐसा कैसा हुआ..


जो कुछ फोरम सोफ्टवेयर के द्वारा पता किया जा सका था
पता कर लिया गया था.
कोई गडबड नहीं लगी थी...

----------


## Munneraja

शायद फुल्मून जी के प्रविष्टि संख्या पर बहुत चर्चा हो चुकी है
यदि किसी भी सदस्य के पास सुबूत हों तो व्यक्तिगत संदेश अथवा शिकायत में बताएं.
अन्यथा ये चर्चा यहाँ बंद की जानी चाहिए.
क्योंकि इस तरह से हम एक अच्छे सदस्य का अपमान कर रहे होंगे.

----------


## aawara

*भाई .....जो विभाग बंद है ...........उसे कब तक  खोलोगे...............अनुमा  त: कितना समय लगेगा.............!!!!
*

----------


## Munneraja

> *भाई .....जो विभाग बंद है ...........उसे कब तक  खोलोगे...............अनुमा  त: कितना समय लगेगा.............!!!!
> *


यदि आप धर्म सम्बन्धी विषय के लिए कह रहे हैं तो आपको सूचित कर दूं
पिछले बहुत समय से यहाँ सूत्रों में धार्मिक मर्म पर कुतर्क दिए जा रहे थे.
इसलिए ये विषय ही बंद कर दिया गया है.
जब तक कि ये मामला ठंडा नहीं हो जाता है.
यदि आप लोग आश्वासन दें कि आगे ऐसा नहीं होगा तो खोला जा सकता है.

----------


## aawara

*भाई .....जो विभाग बंद है ...........उसे कब तक खोलोगे...............अनुमा    के अनुसार ही बता दो.........   !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## aawara

अनुमान के आधार पे ही बता दो

----------


## Munneraja

> *भाई .....जो विभाग बंद है ...........उसे कब तक खोलोगे...............अनुमा    के अनुसार ही बता दो.........   !!!!!!!!!!
> *


क्या आप विभागों के नाम बताएँगे... ?

----------


## badboy123455

> यह वाकई में एक महान व्यक्तित्व पर इल्जाम है , इसे साबित करना होगा , नही तो कठोर कार्यवाही करे , मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा


*

में भी आपसे सहमत हू*

----------


## Munneraja

पता नहीं क्या गडबड है
मुझे मेरी की गई अंतिम दो प्रविष्टियों में मेरी खुद की टिपण्णी नहीं दिख रही है

----------


## MASTRAAM

*एक मनोरंजन  से भरा अद्भुत , रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र .......*:clap:

----------


## badboy123455

> पता नहीं क्या गडबड है
> मुझे मेरी की गई अंतिम दो प्रविष्टियों में मेरी खुद की टिपण्णी नहीं दिख रही है



*
ये समस्या मेरे साथ भी आ जाती हे कई बार*

----------


## shakti36

> मै भी कई दिनो से फोरम पर आ रहा हूँ और आप से निवेदन है आप लीपा पोती करने की कोशिश न करैँ करीब 20 दिन पहले की बात है जब चंद्रशेखर जी का सूत्र बना था फोरम पर टाँप 10 प्रविष्टी धारक तब फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टिया 3000 के लगभग थी और दूसरे ही दिन 13000 हो गई अब आप इस मामले को दबाना चाहे तो दबा सकते है लेकिन सच्चाई यही है




_कहाबत है नक़ल में अकल की जरुरत होती है / एक नाम से सूत्रा बनाते हो ,दुसरे नाम से खुद सवाल जबाब भी करते हो ,बाह भाई बाह क्या जमाना है  / क्यों भूल रहे हो की आप के ही वजह से कई अनुभवी सदस्य कई बार वेन हुए , "पूजा -यादव" जैसी महान हस्ती की पहली पोस्ट पर कमेंट्स क्या आपने नही किया था ? जिससे उन्होंने फिर कभी दूसरी पोस्ट नही की / समीर जी को उकसाने बाले क्या आप खुद नही थे ? कई और भी सदस्य है जिनका मुख्य विरोध आप से ही शुरू हुआ और वेन भी हुए / आज आप की प्रथम से लेकर 11 पोस्ट इसी सूत्र पर दूसरी ईद से लोग इन नही कर रहे हो ? क्यों क्या वजह है / क्या चाहते है आप ?फोरम को क्यों बाधित कर रहे हो / सच की लड़ाई झूठी तलबार से नही लड़ी जा सकती है / क्या यही है आप का फोरम प्रेम ? बेबजह वरिष्ठ नियामक जी से तर्क कर रहे है विरोधाभाष सूत्र बना कर  / आधार हीन तर्क है आप  /    _

----------

